# F250/F350 Supercab door ajar light



## pagosa1 (Jun 4, 2002)

I have owned both a 99 F250 and a 00 F350 Supercab and have trouble with the door ajar light staying on even when the doors are firmly closed. It is intermittent. Is this a known problem? Where is the contact switch in the door that activates this light?


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

*door ajar light*

Its been a while since I have worked on any of those trucks but if I remember correctly there is a switch on the door latch that turns that light off. I cant remember if you have to replace the whole latch or just the switch on the latch.
I'll do some research and post back later.

Good luck
Mark K


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

It also happens on the 2000 Ranger extended cab I drive at work. Sometimes when making a turn the light comes on. Doors are firmly shut. I have learned to ignore it.

~Chuck


----------



## J&JProperty (Nov 28, 2001)

*Been There*

I had the same problem with my 99 SD Ext. cab. What happens is the grease in the door gets tacky and prevents contact(not to mention build up of road grime etc.) take WD40 or I use PB Blaster and spray the door latches and into the latches on the drivers and passenger doors, this will clean the contacts and should fix your problem.

Joe


----------



## pagosa1 (Jun 4, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I will give that a try.


----------

